# Alcohol License



## Picobrain (May 26, 2013)

Good morning guys and girls. I will need your advice. You see, to get this alcohol license I need to take salary certificate from my company. 

I went to HR and ask for one but they refused to give me the certificate saying that I am not allowed to drink in my apartment. I told them yes I am not allowed because I don’t have that frigging license but they said alcohol is forbidden in my accommodation. I tried reasoning with them but still they don’t want to give me the certificate. 
Are they allowed to do that?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

to get an alcohol license, you need an NOC from your employer (sponsor)
If they want to say no, they can, i believe.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes your employer can refuse to sign for an alcohol license and many locally owned companies do.


----------



## Picobrain (May 26, 2013)

The thing is in my employee handbook its writen that I can drink alcohol if I follow the local law, but now HR sais I am not allowed.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If your company has said no, then there's not much you can do about it. Find out if anyone else in your company has one. If the accommodation is provided by them and any are also denying that, there's also not much you can do about it.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Picobrain said:


> The thing is in my employee handbook its writen that I can drink alcohol if I follow the local law, but now HR sais I am not allowed.


Precisely, if you follow the local laws. HR says you cannot have an alcohol NOC letter, therefore you cannot get a license, so you cannot follow the local law. Dubai has these wonderful ways of turning things around.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not the end of the world.

I still don't have an alcohol licence despite being in Dubai for seven years. Has't stopped me, except not being able to buy in the local A&E and MMI stores, which is probably good for my bank account.

* I should still get the licence just to be on the safe side. 



Roxtec Blue said:


> Precisely, if you follow the local laws. HR says you cannot have an alcohol NOC letter, therefore you cannot get a license, so you cannot follow the local law. Dubai has these wonderful ways of turning things around.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it actually could be the end of the world for him, if he goes and buys booze from a hole in the wall, then takes it back to his apartment and someone reports it!!! If your company has a stract rules on that, is it worth risking the fines and potential jail time? I'd say not!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Your company has a right to refuse you a NOC - even if you didn't live in their accommodations.

End of story.

-md000/Mike


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

That sucks big time. Good news for your liver though


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

md000 said:


> Your company has a right to refuse you a NOC - even if you didn't live in their accommodations.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> -md000/Mike


BTW - this goes for ANY NOC-related activity.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Picobrain (May 26, 2013)

I am not religious and i like to drink beer.


----------



## Picobrain (May 26, 2013)

Dude i told you i am not religious. I dont belive in god.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Picobrain said:


> Dude i told you i am not religious. I dont belive in god.


:clap2:

Love that response, dont think he will stop though, maybe he's on a mission to save you?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Religious spam, my favourite type


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Religious spam, my favourite type


Sounds like something from Monty Python."Spam, Spam, Spam wonderful Spam"


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Not encouraging illegal activity, but I didn't need a license when I bought alcohol in the UAE. I was able to buy whatever I wanted in hotels and also made a road trip to buy bottles of whatever I wanted as well. I don't remember the name of the place, but it's north of Dubai. If you drive north through Sharjah, into Ajman there is a hotel that has a liquor store attached to it. Once you get there it's not hidden, so I don't think it's illegal. Just be careful returning to Dubai through Sharjah. I was never asked for a licence. 

Good luck!


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

Another option is Abu Dhabi. You can buy alcohol from lots of places where they do not ask for a License. A&E, some spinney's branches, GMP and even the AUH National Hotel located at the back of Carrefour in Airport Road. 

There's no danger of going through Sharjah but the drive will be a bit longer.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Dukes - if their only reason for refusing the NOC is that you cannot drink the provided accomodation, you could try arguing that you need a license to drink anywhere in Dubai as you are (presumably) on a residents visa. If they still refuse, not much you can do about it I'm afraid.


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

Webby said:


> Dukes - if their only reason for refusing the NOC is that you cannot drink the provided accomodation, you could try arguing that *you need a license to drink anywhere in Dubai *as you are (presumably) on a residents visa. If they still refuse, not much you can do about it I'm afraid.


Of course you need a license to drink *anywhere in the UAE*. But IMO the majority of those who drink in the UAE does not hold a license. My post was in reply to skyrookie, where he suggested Ajman to buy alcohol w/o license. I just suggested Abu Dhabi as another place to consider.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Sorry Dukes, my response was intended for the original poster as the basis of a discussion with his employer


----------



## JF777 (Jun 6, 2013)

sadly your boss has the say on it mate! until unless they give you the No Objection letter you will be in good health ;-) 

Alternately try to bring the max from duty free on ur next trip or try to get booze from Ajman/UMQ (but don't know whether it is safe)


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Picobrain said:


> Dude i told you i am not religious. I dont belive in god.


So you're an atheist who wants to drink alcohol and marry a muslim girl.

You're on top of his (s)hit list...


----------

